# Онемение и жжение, боль в правой ступне после операции грыжи L5-L6



## Рыжка (29 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. Операция 19 09 2016 разширенная интерляминэктомия l4 l5, l5 l6 , с иссечением спондилоартроза, удалением заднебоковой грыжы диска l5 l6  с применением микротехники. В послеоперационном периоде появился синдром ирритации корешка s1 справа, выполнено КТ ПОП  секвестр диска l4 l5 справа, смещенный каудально.Операция 22 09 2016 междужковое удаление свободно выпавшего секвестра диска l4 l5, кюретаж диска l4 l5, радикулолиз l5 и S1 ,справа с применением микротехники.                                                                                                                                                                           Сегодня 2 месяца 10 дней после операции сразу после нее было онемение подушечки стопы и трех последних пальцев , сила и чувствительность стопы сохранена, но боль в этом месте не дает покоя.Противовоспалительное и аналгетики боль не снимают.Хожу ,при ходьбе боль уменьшаеться стоять больно, как будто стопу и пальцы распирает, начинает печь, лягу отпускает, но тут же немеет.Дней 5 назад стопу и пальцы (уже все пальцы )больной ноги стало обдавать то кипятком ,то сильным холодом ,ходить , лежать, стоять больно .Жжение поднялось до щиколотки, сегодня не могла заснуть,Вода хоть холодная хоть теплая дают как:-бы надутость стопы, делалать ЛФК больно тут же все распирает,но я делаю. Прошла магнит, амплипульс на ногу, капала трентал, массаж ноги, иголки,принимала мексидол, целебрекс,витамины , мидокалм, прозерин.Посещаю бассейн плавать ни больно ни на спине, ни на животе,спина не болит.                          Прошу Вас. Проконсультировать по моей проблеме.


----------



## La murr (30 Ноя 2016)

*Рыжка*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Рыжка (30 Ноя 2016)

Большое спасибо за помощь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2016)

А в чем вопрос?


----------



## Рыжка (1 Дек 2016)

Доктор, скажите пожалуйста, может ли так долго болеть ступня, отчего она так болит, как искать причину? Мой хирург говорит, жди нужно время. Может  ли сирома, которая образовалась после операции давить на корешок давать такие боли  в стопе? Снимки до и после операции выложены по ссылке выше. Помогите пожалуйста разобраться. Надо ли пройти какие нибудь обследование?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2016)

Надо сделать ЭНМГ. 
Время надо, но и лечить надо.


----------



## AIR (1 Дек 2016)

Посмотреть состояние от лодыжки и до 10 сантиметров выше, если есть уплотнение, напряжение, то работать с мышцами и сухожилиями на этом уровне.


----------



## Рыжка (1 Дек 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо сделать ЭНМГ.
> Время надо, но и лечить надо.


Уважаемый  Федор Петрович, вопрос, что лечить и как лечить? ВРАЧИ на месте не знают как лечить, говорят, что болеть не должно, не знают то ли это корешок, то ли это нейрапатия мучает. Спрашивала еще месяц назад про ЭНМГ, мне сказали, что в моем случае это не нужно, так как сила в больной ноге, больше., чем в здоровой, ЭНМГ, мол делают при слабости, параличе, или парезе, но если надо я конечно сделаю. Пожалуйста, посмотрите снимок после операции, может вы там увидите причину


----------



## Рыжка (3 Дек 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Посмотреть состояние от лодыжки и до 10 сантиметров выше, если есть уплотнение, напряжение, то работать с мышцами и сухожилиями на этом уровне.


Уважаемый доктор AIR, спасибо, что ответили,состояние мышц сухожилий вроде как в норме:-мне делал массаж и смотрел хороший массажист. ЕСЛИ ,Вас не затруднит посмотрите мои снимки после операции,может там  причина моего состояния,пожалуйста,эта постоянная боль меня  изматывает каждый день.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (7 Дек 2016)

Рыжка написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Операция 19 09 2016 разширенная интерляминэктомия l4 l5, l5 l6 , с иссечением спондилоартроза, удалением заднебоковой грыжы диска l5 l6  с применением микротехники. В послеоперационном периоде появился синдром ирритации корешка s1 справа, выполнено КТ ПОП  секвестр диска l4 l5 справа, смещенный каудально.Операция 22 09 2016 междужковое удаление свободно выпавшего секвестра диска l4 l5, кюретаж диска l4 l5, радикулолиз l5 и S1 ,справа с применением микротехники.                                                                                                                                                                           Сегодня 2 месяца 10 дней после операции сразу после нее было онемение подушечки стопы и трех последних пальцев , сила и чувствительность стопы сохранена, но боль в этом месте не дает покоя.Противовоспалительное и аналгетики боль не снимают.Хожу ,при ходьбе боль уменьшаеться стоять больно, как будто стопу и пальцы распирает, начинает печь, лягу отпускает, но тут же немеет.Дней 5 назад стопу и пальцы (уже все пальцы )больной ноги стало обдавать то кипятком ,то сильным холодом ,ходить , лежать, стоять больно .Жжение поднялось до щиколотки, сегодня не могла заснуть,Вода хоть холодная хоть теплая дают как:-бы надутость стопы, делалать ЛФК больно тут же все распирает,но я делаю. Прошла магнит, амплипульс на ногу, капала трентал, массаж ноги, иголки,принимала мексидол, целебрекс,витамины , мидокалм, прозерин.Посещаю бассейн плавать ни больно ни на спине, ни на животе,спина не болит.                          Прошу Вас. Проконсультировать по моей проблеме.



Здравствуйте, анализы крови как давно сдавали (клинические и биохимические)?
Доктора говорили что во время повторных операций были какие-то проблемы?


----------



## Рыжка (7 Дек 2016)

Никита Заборовский написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, анализы крови как давно сдавали (клинические и биохимические)?
> Доктора говорили что во время повторных операций были какие-то проблемы?


Доктор клинические и биохимические анализы сдавала до операции, после сдавала только клинический, все в норме..Скажите пожалуйста, а что не так? Единственное гемоглобин упал с 164 до 125, и сахар с 6,2 до 4,0,физически чувствую себя нормально, беспокоит только боль и невозможность нормально ходить и стоять.Что со мной? Помогите.

По поводу проблем после операции никаких не было, выписали на второй день.


----------



## Никита Заборовский (8 Дек 2016)

Рыжка написал(а):


> Доктор клинические и биохимические анализы сдавала до операции, после сдавала только клинический, все в норме..Скажите пожалуйста, а что не так? Единственное гемоглобин упал с 164 до 125, и сахар с 6,2 до 4,0,физически чувствую себя нормально, беспокоит только боль и невозможность нормально ходить и стоять.Что со мной? Помогите.
> 
> По поводу проблем после операции никаких не было, выписали на второй день.



У Вас есть воспаление на уровне межпозвоночного диска L4-5, скорее всего асептическое (=не гной). Плюс в мягких тканях киста, возможно ликвор, что указывает на дефект спинномозговых оболочек. с чем он связан непонятно, поэтому я спрашивал не говорили ли о каких-то трудностях.
Сдайте клинические анализы крови и биохимию с С-реактивным белком, чтоб определится имеется ли воспаление.
Возможно потребуется ревизионная операция, если не будет положительной динамики.


----------



## Рыжка (8 Дек 2016)

Доктор, скажите пожалуйста ,почему операция, разве нельзя шприцом отсосать эту жидкость? Мой хирург настаивает, что это серома,хотя я сама в это мало верю.В понедельник ложусь к нему в стационар.На чем мне заострить внимание, на чем настаивать?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2017)

МРТ за 09.01.17


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2017)

А самочувствие?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А самочувствие?


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26318/#post-297053


----------



## Галина Каримова (26 Янв 2017)

Рыжка написал(а):


> УВАЖАЕМАЯ ГАЛИНА МАЗГАРОВНА, если у Вас есть возможность, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему.



Здравствуйте, Елена



Рыжка написал(а):


> Можно ли здесь говорить о нейропатической боли,или все таки зажат корешок.?



Оба варианта возможны



Рыжка написал(а):


> Нейрохирурги форума на снимках видят спайки, эпидурит кисту, пишут лечите нейропатическую боль,



Это наиболее вероятная причина, для того чтобы узнать точно - необходимо сделать ЭМНГ.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Виня 17 (20 Фев 2017)

@Рыжка,  Лена, здравствуйте как ваши дела?


----------

